# illustrator: dokument mit DINA3 und mehreren Seiten?



## nele (23. September 2003)

möchte ein dokument mit mehreren seiten in illustrator anlegen, weiss aber auch, dass es nicht eine vergleichbare seitenfunktion wie z.b in freehand gibt.

wenn ich in den seiteneigenschaften die zeichenfläche  vergrössere und unten auswähle, dass im druckbereich mehrere seiten sein sollen, dann geht das irgendwie immer nur in DINA4.

wie schaffe ich es ein produkt von fast DINA3 mit ca. 25 Seiten in einem Dokument anzulegen?!

denn der copyshop-mensch akzeptiert nur so eine version, keine einzelseiten, die er einzeln (vor-und rückseite) immer losschicken muss.
?

hilfe.


----------



## Hercules (24. September 2003)

In Illustrator kannst du leider keine mehrseitige Dokumente erstellen.


----------

